# Clarion HX-D1 old school



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

this is not mine, but thought it was very interesting to post, because the vast majority of HX-D1's out ther are 'Addzest' brand and have the japanese radio bands, but this unit is actually 'Clarion' branded, and has the correct US radio bands:

Clarion HX-D1 HDCD 24BIT DSP DUAL PCM1704 CAR RADIO AUTOTADIO Japan MX5000 RARE | eBay


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

stickpony said:


> this is not mine, but thought it was very interesting to post, because the vast majority of HX-D1's out ther are 'Addzest' brand and have the japanese radio bands, but this unit is actually 'Clarion' branded, and has the correct US radio bands:
> 
> Clarion HX-D1 HDCD 24BIT DSP DUAL PCM1704 CAR RADIO AUTOTADIO Japan MX5000 RARE | eBay


That's the same unit as the Clarion DRX 9255 or later DRZ 9255. ( United States had different model number )


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

This is a great price on a HX-D1


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

High Resolution Audio said:


> That's the same unit as the Clarion DRX 9255 or later DRZ 9255. ( United States had different model number )




No, it is not. The drx-9255 only had 20-bit DACs, and no copper chassis. The DRZ line is a different line using a different architecture. 

The head unit most closely resembling the HX-D1 from an internal architecture is the McIntosh MX5000, they share the same architecture and over 99% of the same internal components, design, and features. That is why this deck is such a gem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

